# 0137-Ping-Anrufe



## Anonymous (13 März 2005)

Hallo Forum!
Ich wollte mal fragen wo hier vor 0137-Ping-Anrufen gewarnt wird, und wo man solche Nummern melden kann, wenn man einen solchen Anruf  zwar bekommen hat, jedoch kein Opfer des Betruges geworden ist. 
Hier im Forum möchte ich die Nummern nicht posten, sonst wird dies nämlich noch als Werbung verstanden, und mein Beitrag fliegt raus. 
Ok, das war es erst einmal!
Gruß, Zoid


----------



## sascha (13 März 2005)

Schick mir mal per Mail oder PN (dazu im Forum anmelden). Ich werde morgen (Monatag) ohnehin eine aktuelle Nachricht zu diesem Thema rausgeben.

cu,

Sascha


----------

